

Google seems to have broken remote pagerank checkers... - rms
http://www.google.com/search?q=pagerank+checker

======
tjic
I haven't investigated yet, but I've got a cron job that fires off once a
week, in the wee hours of Tuesday morning, and it googles for a certain term,
and requests the first N pages of results, and sees where a particular web
page is in the ranking.

...and this morning, that cron job timed out.

There may be something to this.

------
rms
These haven't worked for a while now. Any substitutes?

